# Georgia Boat and Vehicle Property Tax



## slidellkid

Hey guys,

I live in SC but I am only a few years away from retirement and I am starting to think about where I will retire.  In SC we have to pay heavy yearly property taxes on our vehicles and boats (like up to and over $1000 a year each).   Does GA have a property tax on boats and vehicles, and if so, how much does it normally run you fellas?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## sinclair1

slidellkid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I live in SC but I am only a few years away from retirement and I am starting to think about where I will retire.  In SC we have to pay heavy yearly property taxes on our vehicles and boats (like up to and over $1000 a year each).   Does GA have a property tax on boats and vehicles, and if so, how much does it normally run you fellas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


Depends On how much this boat is worth. Most newer bass boats are in the $175 to $250 range and if it's under $7500 there's no tax.

The car thing has just went to a upfront deal that kicks your teeth in and then it's cheap the following years you own it.


----------



## sinclair1

Dustin Pate on here knows better than anyone, he will give you some hard numbers


----------



## Dustin Pate

For boats (or any personal property business), anything $7501 + is supposed to be taxed. Every county should be doing this, but some are more on the ball so to speak. Basically, whatever amount it is valued at, take 40% of that and apply your county's millage rate. That will be your tax liability for the year.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Dustin Pate said:


> For boats (or any personal property business), anything $7501 + is supposed to be taxed. Every county should be doing this, but some are more on the ball so to speak. Basically, whatever amount it is valued at, take 40% of that and apply your county's millage rate. That will be your tax liability for the year.



and every county has it own rate. Being in Twiggs county I pay less that if I was less than one mile up the road in Bibb county.


----------



## king killer delete

Effingham tax office told me anything under 10,000 was not taxed.


----------



## Grub Master

From Georgia Tax Site
E) Watercraft imported into this state are subject to use tax at the rate of the county of delivery or first use. Credit will be granted for sales tax previously paid to another state against any use tax liability that may exist. When a watercraft has been used outside of this state for more than six months, use tax will be due on the purchase price or fair market value, whichever is lower. In addition, no tax is due on watercraft purchased outside of this state by persons not domiciled in this state but who subsequently become domiciled in this state and bring the watercraft into the state as a result of the change of domicile, as long as the watercraft is not brought into the state for use in a trade, business, or profession.
F) Trailers imported into this state are subject to use tax at the rate of the county of registration. Credit will be granted for sales tax previously paid to another state against any use tax liability that may exist. When a trailer has been used outside of this state for more than six months, use tax will be due on the purchase price or fair market value, whichever is lower. In addition, no tax is due on trailer purchased outside of this state by a person not domiciled in this state but who subsequently become domiciled in this state and brings the trailer into the state as a result of the change of domicile, as long as the trailer is not brought into the state for use in a trade, business, or profession.

For your car go to onlinemvd.dor.ga.gov or TAVT Calculator.  Put your vin number in and they calculate the tax.  It's a one time tax.
They might give you credit for previously paid taxed but don't count on it.


----------



## LTZ25

I like the Ga. tax law on new trucks , I thinks it's 6.75 percent of the cost of truck but no more expensive tags every year and NO sales tax at purchase.


----------

